
Generators from Scratch - Bogdanp
https://defn.io/2019/09/05/racket-generators/
======
jdauriemma
Autoplay warning

~~~
Bogdanp
My bad! I had set the `autoplay` attribute to `"false"`, thinking it _wouldn
't_ autoplay. And it didn't, at least in Firefox, but reading the MDN docs for
the `video` element, I can see that browsers'll try to autoplay the video if
it's present. It's fixed now.

